# Fractures - Κατάγματα



## nickel (May 1, 2014)

Από τη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone_fracture#Orthopedic

*Classification: Orthopedic*

In orthopedic medicine, fractures are classified in various ways. Historically they are named after the doctor who first described the fracture conditions. However, there are more systematic classifications in place currently.

All fractures can be broadly described as:

*Closed (simple) fractures*: are those in which the skin is intact
*Open (compound) fractures*: involve wounds that communicate with the fracture, or where fracture hematoma is exposed, and may thus expose bone to contamination. Open injuries carry a higher risk of infection.

Other considerations in fracture care are displacement (fracture gap) and angulation. If angulation or displacement is large, reduction (manipulation) of the bone may be required and, in adults, frequently requires surgical care. These injuries may take longer to heal than injuries without displacement or angulation.

*Compression fractures*: usually occurs in the vertebrae, for example when the front portion of a vertebra in the spine collapses due to osteoporosis (a medical condition which causes bones to become brittle and susceptible to fracture, with or without trauma).

Other types of fracture are:

*Complete fracture*: A fracture in which bone fragments separate completely.
*Incomplete fracture*: A fracture in which the bone fragments are still partially joined. In such cases, there is a crack in the osseous tissue that does not completely traverse the width of the bone.[5]
*Linear fracture*: A fracture that is parallel to the bone's long axis.
*Transverse fracture*: A fracture that is at a right angle to the bone's long axis.
*Oblique fracture*: A fracture that is diagonal to a bone's long axis.
*Spiral fracture*: A fracture where at least one part of the bone has been twisted.
*Comminuted fracture*: A fracture in which the bone has broken into several pieces.
*Impacted fracture*: A fracture caused when bone fragments are driven into each other.
*Avulsion fracture*: A fracture where a fragment of bone is separated from the main mass.

Επίσης:

A stress fracture is one type of incomplete fracture in bones. It is caused by "unusual or repeated stress" and also heavy continuous weight on the ankle or leg.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stress_fracture

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το stress fracture αποδίδεται συνήθως *κάταγμα κόπωσης / κοπώσεως* ή *κάταγμα από καταπόνηση*.

Ρίξτε τον οβολό σας να κάνουμε μια καλή λίστα αποδόσεων για τα παραπάνω.


----------



## azimuthios (May 1, 2014)

Στο Διαδίκτυο παίζει πολύ το πιεστικό κάταγμα για το stress fracture. 

spiral: σπειροειδές
avulsion: αποσπαστικό


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2014)

compression fractures = συμπιεστικά κατάγματα


----------



## azimuthios (May 1, 2014)

Από ορθοπαιδικό: 

Πλήρες κάταγμα: ένα κάταγμα που τα άκρα του είναι πλήρως διαχωρισμένα
Ατελές κάταγμα: ένα κάταγμα του οποίου τα οστικά τμήματα είναι ακόμα μερικώς ενωμένα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις υπάρχει ρωγμή στον οστίτη ιστό που δεν διέρχεται από όλο πλάτος του οστού
Επίμηκες κάταγμα: κάταγμα που είναι παράλληλο με το μακρό άξονα του οστού
Εγκάρσιο κάταγμα: κάταγμα που είναι κάθετο στο μακρό άξονα του οστού
Λοξό κάταγμα: κάταγμα που είναι σε γωνία με το μακρό άξονα του οστού 
Σπειροειδές κάταγμα: κάταγμα στο οποίο τουλάχιστον ένα τμήμα του οστού έχει συστραφεί
Συντριπτικό κάταγμα: κάταγμα στο οποίο το οστό έχει σπάσει σε αρκετά κομμάτια 
Ενσφηνωμένο κάταγμα: κάταγμα στο οποίο τα κομμάτια έχουν μπει το ένα μέσα στο άλλο
Αποσπαστικό κάταγμα: κάταγμα στο οποίο ένα οστικό τμήμα έχει αποχωριστεί από την κυρίως μάζα του οστού


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2014)

Ωραιότατα! Ευχαριστώ!

*closed fracture* = κλειστό κάταγμα
*open fracture* = ανοιχτό κάταγμα
*simple fracture* = απλό κάταγμα
*compound fracture* = σύνθετο κάταγμα
*compression fracture* = συμπιεστικό κάταγμα
*complete fracture* = τέλειο κάταγμα
*incomplete fracture* = ατελές κάταγμα
*linear fracture* = γραμμοειδές κάταγμα
*transverse fracture* = εγκάρσιο κάταγμα
*oblique fracture* = λοξό κάταγμα
*spiral fracture* = σπειροειδές κάταγμα
*comminuted fracture* = συντριπτικό κάταγμα
*impacted fracture* = ενσφηνωμένο κάταγμα
*avulsion fracture* = αποσπαστικό κάταγμα

*longitudinal fracture* = επίμηκες κάταγμα


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2014)

...
Me and my Bones thank you very much! 

Bones - The Killers






I'm deep in a septic tank, and this was a life saver.


----------



## Lina (May 2, 2014)

Υπάρχει και το ρωγμώδες κάταγμα, το κοινώς λεγόμενο ράγισμα, και υποθέτω ότι αντιστοιχεί στο incomplete fracture.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Καλημέρα. _Ανήκει _στα ατελή:

Hairline Fracture: This is a incomplete fracture. In this type of fracture the crack is only in the outer layer of the bone. It is also known as a Fissure Fracture.
http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone_fracture

Στις σημειώσεις μου έχω:

*hairline fracture* = τριχοειδές κάταγμα
*fissure fracture, fissured fracture* = ρωγμώδες κάταγμα


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 31, 2014)

*burst fracture* = εκρηκτικό κάταγμα


----------



## cougr (Aug 1, 2014)

Προσθέτω και τα ακόλουθα:

*bipolar fracture* - διπολικό κάταγμα
*blow-out fracture* – blow-out κάταγμα
*blow-in fracture* – blow-in κάταγμα (_μόνο αμετάφραστα και αμετάγραπτα τα έχω συναντήσει_)
*bowing of the bone* - κάμψη του οστού
*bowing fracture* - κάταγμα στην κοίλη πλευρά
*butterfly fracture* - κάταγµα µε πεταλούδα
*contre coup fracture* - εξ αντιτυπίας κάταγμα 
*depressed fracture *- εμπιεστικό κάταγμα
*displaced fracture* - παρεκτοπισμένο κάταγμα (*non-displaced/undisplaced fracture* - μη παρεκτοπισμένο/απαρεκτóπιστο κάταγμα)
*double fracture* - διπλό κάταγμα
*greenstick fracture* - κάταγμα τύπου χλωρού ξύλου (ή δίκην χλωρού ξύλου)
*pathological/pathologic fracture *- παθολογικό κάταγμα
*plastic deformation* - πλαστική παραμόρφωση
*segmental fracture* - τμηματικό κάταγμα
*smash fracture* - θρυμματιστικό κάταγμα
*torus/buckle fracture* - κάταγμα στην κυρτή πλευρά

Βελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις εννοείται είναι ευπρόσδεκτες!


----------

